

Show HN: Twisted and Django = hendrix, a new python web server making async fun - jMyles
https://github.com/hendrix/hendrix/tree/2.0.0

======
jMyles
This project has been a long time in the works, and has enjoyed the
contributions of some really awesome friends. Thanks Anthony, Damon, Kieran,
and James! And more recently Collin, Derek, and Kris! And Chelsea!

I'm thoroughly convinced that Twisted is a phenomenal and vastly under-rated
python project.

The idea that the premier web servers of python weren't, until now, built on
Twisted is, to me, a shame.

Though I think, for the most part, building a project with Twisted as the
server and really doing it right takes some work. And that work will probably
end up reinventing hendrix. Hence... hendrix.

I look forward to feedback.

